

Judge orders Microsoft to stop selling Word in US - KiwiNige
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/biz-tech/judge-orders-microsoft-to-stop-selling-word-20090813-eit2.html

======
nopassrecover
Just deleted my BBC link (didn't see you beat me).

Anyway from the BBC article
(<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8197990.stm>)

"I4i filed a patent in 1998 that outlined a means for "manipulating the
architecture and the content of a document separately from each other"
invoking XML as a means allowing users to format text documents."

Well one issue I see: XML 1.0 became a W3C Recommendation on February 10,
1998.

Patent 5787449 (<http://www.google.com/patents?vid=USPAT5787449>) was filed
Jun 2, 1994 and issued Jul 28, 1998. Can they change the patent that late to
include XML?

From what I can read the patent is basically describing a system like LaTeX or
HTML/CSS anyway.

